# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Kinkhoest:vaccinatie belangrijk! - Artikel

## Agnes574

Kinkhoest: vaccinatie onontbeerlijk voor toekomstige ouders

Kinkhoest, die sinds een aantal jaren opnieuw aan een opmars bezig is, is een gevaarlijke ziekte voor baby's. Ouders die drager zijn van de bacterie, kunnen de ziekte overdragen op hun baby. Om de risico's zoveel mogelijk te beperken, doen de ouders er goed aan naar hun arts te gaan voor een herinneringsinjectie. 


Toename van kinkhoest bij volwassenen 

Kinkhoest is een kinderziekte waartegen kinderen systematisch beschermd worden door vaccinatie. Het vaccinatieschema voorziet 3 injecties met het kinkhoestvaccin op de leeftijd van 2, 3 en 4 maanden, een eerste herinneringsinjectie op de leeftijd van 16 tot 18 maanden en een tweede wanneer het kind tussen 11 en 13 jaar oud is. Het kinkhoestvaccin wordt gecombineerd met het vaccin tegen difterie, tetanus, poliomyelitis en Haemophilus influenzae type b. En toch merken wij dat kinkhoest aan een nieuwe opmars bezig is. Het opmerkelijke is dat de bacterie die de ziekte veroorzaakt, niet rondgaat bij de kinderen, vermits zij door het vaccin beschermd zijn. De bacterie gaat echter rond bij de volwassenen omdat de vaccinatie tegen kinkhoest de mensen slechts beschermt gedurende een tiental jaren.

Bij volwassenen is kinkhoest niet zo erg en de ziekte wordt dikwijls zelfs niet opgemerkt, tenzij uiteraard de aanwezigheid van een hardnekkige en onverklaarbare hoest. Het probleem is dat die volwassenen besmet zijn en dat zij de bacterie kunnen overdragen op niet of onvolledig ingeënte mensen of aan mensen die geen herinneringsinjectie gehad hebben. En dat is nu net het geval met zuigelingen, die te jong zijn om met het vaccinatieschema begonnen te zijn of die de drie injecties die noodzakelijk zijn voor een volledige bescherming nog niet gehad hebben.

Baby's zijn nu eenmaal uiterst kwetsbaar voor kinkhoest, een ziekte die hun levenskansen zou kunnen beïnvloeden. Kinkhoest is inderdaad de eerste doodsoorzaak door bacteriële infectie bij kinderen jonger dan twee maanden.


Een herinneringsvaccin tegen kinkhoest is onontbeerlijk voor toekomstige ouders 

Er is slechts één oplossing: een herinneringsvaccin tegen kinkhoest voor alle volwassenen die papa of mama zouden kunnen worden.
Sinds enkele jaren bestaan er officiële aanbevelingen om volwassenen die de komende maanden of jaren een kindje zouden willen krijgen, aan te raden zich opnieuw te laten vaccineren tegen kinkhoest. 
Zo wordt het herinneringsvaccin tegen kinkhoest dus aanbevolen aan volwassenen die een kind willen, aan de gezinsleden tijdens een zwangerschap (de vader, kinderen en pubers al tijdens de zwangerschap, de moeder zo snel mogelijk na de bevalling), aan mensen uit de gezondheidssector die in contact komen met zuigelingen en aan mensen in wiens omgeving een geval van kinkhoest opduikt.

Wij kunnen misschien van de gelegenheid gebruikmaken om te herhalen dat vaccins niet uitsluitend bestemd zijn voor kinderen Voor heel wat ziekten is een herinneringsinjectie op volwassen leeftijd onontbeerlijk. Raadpleeg uw arts!


13/05/2008 
Dr. Philippe Presles
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

